

Learn to Tango With D (Apress Book) - raju
http://www.amazon.com/Learn-Tango-D-Kris-Bell/dp/1590599608/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1196862709&sr=8-1

======
davidw
That should help them a little bit on langpop.com :-)

